# New to clomid



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi-new here and just wanted to ask if anyone else is in the same situation. Had a lap in November and adhesions were removed other than that there is no problem, sperm is excellent quality but still no joy.  Have just finished first round of clomid with absolutely no side effects so not even sure if it is working but I already ovulate and was wondering if anyone else had been prescribed it to boost their fertility?  Is it normal to have it when you do already ovulate and has this worked for anyone?  Thanks.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm nolonger on clomid anymore but your situation sounds similar to mine.

My DP SA is good & I ovulate naturally (actually have high progesterone which indicates I may release more than one egg naturally)...anyway, following 2 early mc's last year & alternate monthly cycles going a bit irregular, our consultant decided to prescribe me 50mg clomid (cd2-6) to try to regulate my cycles and to boost things ! I responded well & released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle...progesterone tests & follicle tracking confirmed...I took for 6mths (last month was back in Dec)...all sadly BFN. Unfortunately I not only have endo & a bicornuate uterus but following the mc's I had more investigations & diagnosed couple of autoimmune blood clotting disorders which all contributes to me having problems with implantation. I have to take baby aspirin (75mg) and then will have heparin/clexane injections from EC (egg collection) onwards when we start ivf in couple of weeks.

Apologies for giving you a bit of my medical history but I didn't want you to think that although I ovulate naturally that the clomid didn't work - it did in respect of boosting things to release more eggs but I have other problems so not completely positive outcome ! Fingers crossed it will work well for you  Some consultants are happy to prescribe it to boost, others prefer not to - its all down to the individual consultant.

Not everyone will experience ovulation pain or clomid side effects - we're all different after all - and if you do have to take further months of clomid then you may notice that the side effects vary month to month.

Are you having any monitoring eg progesterone blood tests (usually taken on cd21 but ideally should be tested 7dpo - days past ovulation - as this is when it peaks - cd21 is really only accurate if you ovulate on cd14) or follicle tracking scans (transvaginal or "dildocam"  scans) to check how many follicles are maturing 

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck 

The girls here on the clomid boards are really helpful & friendly...I'm a kinda occasional "honorary crazy clomid chick"   but more of an ivf bird now 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi and thanks for the reply-always good to know you're not the only one even though it feels like it!

No, I'm not having any monitoring whatsoever-consultant says it's not necessary because I already ovulate it can only increase it so no monitoring!?  Sometimes I feel like there's no point in being on it and it will just be a waste of three months as I just can't see how it can increase the odds that much.  Do need to try and be more positive but is very hard!  I am becoming very impatient now and just want to go straight to IUI but need to try this first.  

Anyway, good luck with your IVF-hope it works for you.

PS...how do you put the smiley faces in?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Personally I'd request at least one follicle tracking scan & a progesterone blood test...the reason being, without scaremongering, that you can over-stimulate (OHSS - ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) where you produce too many follicles. I may not be an expert but it shouldn't really be a case of "well you ovulate anyway so no need"...I'd say even more reason to check how you respond...if they monitor you on the first month at least it'll give them an idea. Also, did your consultant not discuss the risks of multiple birth...eg if you have 3 or 4+ mature follicles then they advice not to try to conceive that month. It does seem strange that your consultant is just letting you get on with it, although I know quite a few ladies who've had no monitoring either 
Not trying to worry, just wanted you to be aware as it seems not all consultants and/or GPs are forthcoming with the information !

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck...where are you in your cycle now...are you in the 2ww (2 week wait - from ovulation to expected period/test) ?  

To get the smilies - when you post a message you should see them at the top of the text box...well just click on the smilie and it should automatically insert in your post - if you click where it says "more" then it brings up a box with more smilies 



Take care
Natasha


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I was worried about not having any monitoring and did ask but he doesn't seem to think it necessary.  Isn't OHSS quite rare, though?  As much as I'd love to be preggers I definitely don't want twins or more!

I just had my last tablet on Sunday so today is cd 7 (Took them day 2-6).  Did you still ovulate the same as before?  My cycle is pretty regular, between 27 and 28 days and usually have ov pain on day 14 so do you think it would be much the same now?  

When did you take your tablets?  I was told day 2-6 but he said that day 1 is the day of heavy bleeding and, because I usually bleed more heavily on the second day, I only started them on day 3.  He said that it's better to take them a day late than a day early as this could mess up your cycle. 

Bye for now


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I took mine on cd2-6 & ovulated same as always on cd14/15 (released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle within 24hours)

You should class cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding (not necessarily heavy)...just ignore any spotting or brown "old" blood.

My cycles used to be regular 28 days then alternate months started going bit irregular by day or so (strangely after 1st early mc so not sure if connection)...on clomid they regulated to 30/31 days but I still ovulated same time so I just had a longer luteal phase.

You would usually ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill.

I'm surprised your consultant didn't discuss multiple birth if you don't want twins...there is a 10% chance (1 in 10) chance of multiple (twins) whilst on clomid - since you ovulate naturally then by taking clomid you are boosting your ovaries to produce more follicles and subsequently release more eggs...more eggs means higher chance of multiple birth.

Anyway, good luck & make sure you get plenty of  

Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi and welcome,

I had a lap in Nov 05 for cyst/endo and adhesions too and im now on my 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg. I dont ovulate very often which is why im trying it.  I just wanted to say good luck really.
I only had a scan the first month and no BT's either - seems it depends on the cons how much checking on you they do  

TC.  Jo x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome,

I too am on 50 mg and was only monitored on my first cycle.  I believe the squeaky wheel gets the oil so suggest you push for the monitoring if you feel you need the assurances that all is well and working properly. Good luck and wishing you lost of success,

Julie-Anne


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for that-I'm not overly worried about being monitored as I do already ov so can only be more and I have had no side effects at all so can't think there would be OHSS.  I will def be more assertive when I go back though as I wanted to go on clomid after the lap but he said to first try for 3-4 months and now I wanted to go straight to iui but he wants me to try clomid first..I said only 3 months and not 4 as I hardly have time to throw around!  When I see him next I am going to insist on iui and injections and if he won't then I will go to a fertility clinic.  Thanks again and good luck to you all as well!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just to say hello and welcome 
I'm sure the girls have helped you with everything but if not just shout! xxx


----------

